# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  Easy-JTAG Daily Update 1.0.86.0 - Alcatel, ZTE 132 CDMA, Samsung, SKY

## mohamed73

*Easy-JTAG Daily Update 1.0.86.0 - Alcatel, ZTE 132 CDMA, Samsung, SKY* *Easy-JTAG Daily Update 1.0.86.0 - Alcatel, ZTE 132 CDMA, Samsung, SKY 
- support  SKY A770K (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)
- support  Samsung GT-i9190 (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)
- support  Alcatel C131 8MB CDMA (Read/Write,OneClickRepair) - first in the world
- support  ZTE C132 CDMA (Read/Write,OneClickRepair) - first in the world*

----------

